# [Wet Thumb Forum]-For all you shrimp behaviour experts!



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, 
so about two weeks ago, i bought my first ever Yamato shrimp. They're fantastic to watch, and i do, regularly. However, i have noticed on several occasions, a small group of them will cluster in the corners of the glass, about 3 or 4 inches from the surface, with their tails towards the surface, and heads towards the substrate. What exactly are they doing here? It seems strange that they should come together like this for no real reason. 

any explanation would be cool!

thanks,

BEN


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, 
so about two weeks ago, i bought my first ever Yamato shrimp. They're fantastic to watch, and i do, regularly. However, i have noticed on several occasions, a small group of them will cluster in the corners of the glass, about 3 or 4 inches from the surface, with their tails towards the surface, and heads towards the substrate. What exactly are they doing here? It seems strange that they should come together like this for no real reason. 

any explanation would be cool!

thanks,

BEN


----------

